# Severance pay through mehrabfindung.de



## ArcticGheist (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello,

I am new here and could not find anything on the web about this establishment (mehrabfindung.de).
Anyone here had any business with them ? I am having second thoughts after reading the contract.

Regards.


----------

